# [OT] Togliere alimentazione a una porta usb

## koma

Ciao ragazzi! mi chiedevo se è possibile togliere alimentazione a una porta usb via software, in quanto ho un una luce led e mi piacerebbe poterla spegnere e accendere con qlc comando o magari farla lampeggiare quando succede qlc in chat  :Smile: .

----------

## Ic3M4n

togliere corrente non penso. però potresti trasferire un segnale di comando, forse non direttamente con la usb ma con le seriali di sicuro

----------

## .:chrome:.

una volta notavo che alcune chiavi USB hanno una luce, sul retro, che si illumina quando sono attive. quando le si smonta, in windows, la lucetta si spegne...

questo credo voglia dire che il driver di windows è in grado di togliere alimentazione. la cosa mi aveva incuriosito, ma poi non ho più provato...

suppongo che andando a spacciugare in /proc o in /sys si possa fare qualcosa (spero)

----------

## Ic3M4n

non credo che la luce che dici tu sia comandata via software. a me si accende anche con linux. credo che sia il circuito interno della penna che lo attiva o disattiva. in ogni caso credo che come cosa sia fattibile. x es. questo progetto l'ho letto qualche tempo fa... http://demisoft.altervista.org/modules.php?name=Sections&op=viewarticle&artid=13 non è esattamente quello che serve a te. però ti da un'idea di quello che si possa fare con una porta usb ed un paio di integrati. 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  fico vero? :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> una volta notavo che alcune chiavi USB hanno una luce, sul retro, che si illumina quando sono attive. quando le si smonta, in windows, la lucetta si spegne...
> 
> questo credo voglia dire che il driver di windows è in grado di togliere alimentazione. la cosa mi aveva incuriosito, ma poi non ho più provato...
> 
> suppongo che andando a spacciugare in /proc o in /sys si possa fare qualcosa (spero)

 

ahaaaaaaa

non sai quanto questa cosa mi incuriosisca!

cosa accadra mai?

a)viene tolta l'alimentazione

b)viene scaricato il driver e la periferica quindi è "sconnessa"

sotto linux con molti usb sticks se rimuovo il driver usb-storage

dopo aver smontato la periferica la luce si spegne...

non mai avuto una conferma :O

----------

## gutter

@koma: Per fvore metti il tag [OT] al titolo del post.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ahaaaaaaa
> 
> non sai quanto questa cosa mi incuriosisca!
> 
> cosa accadra mai?
> ...

 

guarda... secondo me, la luce sta accesa fintanto che c'è alimentazione.

deduco che togliendo il modulo, si disattiva il dispositivo, il che avrebbe anche senso... però sono tutte congetture

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi! mi chiedevo se è possibile togliere alimentazione a una porta usb via software, in quanto ho un una luce led e mi piacerebbe poterla spegnere e accendere con qlc comando

 

Questa cosa la ho già sentita....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Credo che Federico non abbia ancora trovato una soluzione....

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> guarda... secondo me, la luce sta accesa fintanto che c'è alimentazione.
> 
> deduco che togliendo il modulo, si disattiva il dispositivo, il che avrebbe anche senso... però sono tutte congetture

 

si anche le mie sono congetture non ho nulla di concreto in mano

per poter affermare cosa accada di preciso....

vorrei capirlo una buona volta

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

non credo sia possibile farlo in questo modo.

----------

## Lestaat

ho provato con un tester...

da bravo aiuto elettricista è la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente.

dunque:

smontando il dev c'è un enorme calo di corrente dovuto probabilmente allo spegnimento e quindi ad un abbassamento del consumo del dispositivo ma corrente ce n'è ancora....decisamente poca cosa ma c'è.

deduco che si tratta di corrente che serve ad accertarsi della presenza del dev nella presa...sbaglio?

[edit]

per curiosità ho provato anche con un altro dev usb...

praticamente i dev si spengono del tutto smontandosi.....solo chela scheda che controlla la presa usb tiene ovviamente carichi i due poli della presa per "sentire" se qualcosa viene collegato......se poi la periferica che si collega è fatto in modo da staccare proprio il contatto se non montata ovviamente il collegamento è nterrotto e non c'è corrente, altre periferiche che invece non lo fanno (vedi le chiavette ad es..) mantengono al minimo il contatto

praticamente le periferiche passive (senza alimentazione esterna) continuano ad avere un minim di corrente, quelle attive aprono definitivamente il contatto quindi niente corrente.

[/edit]Last edited by Lestaat on Thu Apr 21, 2005 3:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## federico

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi! mi chiedevo se è possibile togliere alimentazione a una porta usb via software, in quanto ho un una luce led e mi piacerebbe poterla spegnere e accendere con qlc comando o magari farla lampeggiare quando succede qlc in chat .

 

Questa e' quasi una presa in giro  :Smile: 

I frequentatori del gentoo pub sanno di che sto parlando  :Smile: 

Avevo postato la stessa domanda tempo fa e tu mi avevi risposto con un "metti un interruttore" ...

Io ancora sto cercando di capire come si possa fare questa cosa (visto e considerato che ora di luci ne ho due ...)

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Questa cosa la ho già sentita.... 
> 
> Credo che Federico non abbia ancora trovato una soluzione....

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   Anche io l'ho gia' sentita  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lestaat

per il led credo ci sia ben poco da fare....se il dispositivo lo controlla lo spegne con umount se invece è un led che controlla il collegamento della periferica non c'è proprio niente da fare

----------

## stefanonafets

Dovresti progettarti un device che usa il protocollo delle USB per comandare un relè... Ma ovviamente parlo senza cognizione di causa, nn ne capisco molto...

O + semplicemente controlli un relè con la porta parallela...

----------

## koma

fede la risposta era crei un device comandabile nn metti un interruttore  :Razz:  lo sai che nn mi permetterei mai, 

Cmq secondo me il modo esiste se lo fa windows DEVO poterlo fare anche io nn ce n'è

----------

## Cagnulein

 *koma wrote:*   

> fede la risposta era crei un device comandabile nn metti un interruttore  lo sai che nn mi permetterei mai, 
> 
> Cmq secondo me il modo esiste se lo fa windows DEVO poterlo fare anche io nn ce n'è

 

ne siamo sicuri? io farei lo stesso esperimento fatto da leestat anche con windows (sempre che leestat l'abbia fatto con linux)  :Smile: 

----------

## Lestaat

 :Smile: 

ovviamente l'ho fatto con linux, e dopo aver letto questo post anche con windows.

Con windows proprio non c'è verso invece di spegnere il device a mene di andare nella gestione hardware e rimuoverlo dalla lista, il che sembra equivalere al umount. 

Confermo quindi che si tratta di caratteristiche interne del dispositivo e non del comportamento software. La porta USB viene spenta ma rimane "in ascolto" per spegnere la periferica bisogna che la periferica sia disposta a spegnersi quando la porta USB viene "chiusa" con umount. Da notare che tolta la periferica ovviamente non 'è più corrente nella porta dato che si apre il contatto

----------

## Cagnulein

facciamo così: visto che nella mia azienda sto progiettando insieme ad altri miei colleghi il supporto usb su un sistema embeeded, oggi mi studio bene il funzionamento del usb controller che ho a disposizione e vi faccio sapere.

Comunque da quello che ho visto velocemente sembra che la 5V sia sempre attiva

----------

## danielinux

Voglio riuscire anche io a togliere alimentazione ad una periferica usb..

Nella gestione energergetica citata qui http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/power-management-guide.xml

si dice che c'è un suppoto sperimentale per il kernel

```

Device Drivers

 USB support

  [*]   Support for Host-side USB

    [*]   USB suspend/resume (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

Qualcuno l'ha provato o ha idea di come funzioni una volta compilato nel kernel?

----------

## gutter

```
$ grep -R "USB suspend/resume" /usr/src/linux/Documentation/
```

----------

## mouser

La prova definitiva su l'effettiva rimozione della corrente da una presa usb, è quella di collegare una lampadina usb.... si trovano a pochi euri in giro, e non vengono assolutamente viste come device...... utilizzano solo l'alimentazione per accendere un led ad alta luminosità.....

Comunque, da frequentatore di gentoo-pub, so benissimo di cosa si sta parlando.... in genere dopo un paio di zombie, federico attacca con questa cosa.... penso che non sarà mentalmente stabile finchè non ci sarà riuscito  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Io avevo proposto un pulsantone rosso da 10cm di raggio da montare sul portatile, su cui tirare un pugno quando si vuole spegnere la lucetta, ma credo che si avvicini alla concezione di interruttore  :Laughing: 

Comunque è una cosa simpatica, se mai si dovesse giungere ad una soluzione, dev'essere divertente leggere come si può fare

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Ip ho una di quelle fantomatiche lampadine (10 euri,, alla faccia dei pochi) e posso dirvi che si accende appena si accende il computer e si spegne solo quando si spegne il computer... funziona senza necessitá si alcun modulo USB... e non ho idea di come si possa controllarla

----------

## silian87

Scusa, ma questo cosa e'...

```
 x<M>   USB LED driver support  
```

```
 CONFIG_USB_LED:                                                         

                                                                            

   Say Y here if you want to connect an USBLED device to your              

   computer's USB port.                                                    

                                                                            

   To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the                   

   module will be called usbled.                                           

```

----------

## X-Drum

[quote="silian87"]Scusa, ma questo cosa e'...

```
 x<M>   USB LED driver support  
```

ma lol mi sa che è lui!

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Cercando su internet ho trovato questo :

http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7353

e mi sembra molto simile al driver citato da silian87...

A quanto ho capito ( molto poco in realtá ), non controlla l'alimentazione della porta ma solamente il chip inserito nel led... 

Pero' se una lucetta non ha nessun chip al suo interno (una lampadina a luce fissa ) non credo serva a molto questo driver ...

Se ne cavate fuori qualcosa fate sapere che comincia a interessarmi parecchio!

Ciao

----------

## mambro

Oggi, aggiornando il kernel da 2.6.15-archck2 a 2.6.16-archck2 ho trovato questo

```

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND:                                                                                                                  

                                                                                                                                     

If you say Y here, you can use driver calls or the sysfs                                                                             

"power/state" file to suspend or resume individual USB                                                                               

peripherals.                                                                                                                         

                                                                                                                                     

Also, USB "remote wakeup" signaling is supported, whereby some                                                                       

USB devices (like keyboards and network adapters) can wake up                                                                        

their parent hub.  That wakeup cascades up the USB tree, and                                                                         

could wake the system from states like suspend-to-RAM.                                                                              

                                                                                                                                      

If you are unsure about this, say N here.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

                                                                                                                                     

Symbol: USB_SUSPEND [=n]                                                                                                             

Prompt: USB selective suspend/resume and wakeup (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                       

Defined at drivers/usb/core/Kconfig:63                                                                                             

Depends on: USB && PM && EXPERIMENTAL                                                                                              

Location:                                                                                                                          

     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                

       -> USB support                                                                                                                 

         -> Support for Host-side USB (USB [=y])                                                                                      

   Selected by: USB_OTG && USB && EXPERIMENTAL      

```

è segnato come experimental quindi penso l'abbiano messo da poco   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Nooo devo averlo super sperientale me lo inietto subito !! Subito no perche' mi sono appena alzato ma nell'arco della giornata... Se funziona avete creato un mostro, iniziero' a far lampeggiare le lucine di ogni apparechio a caso  :Smile: 

----------

## Nuitari

stupendo....ho un led sulla webcam...quando avete capito come si fa postate qualche piccola guida che voglio divertirmi anche io!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> stupendo....ho un led sulla webcam...quando avete capito come si fa postate qualche piccola guida che voglio divertirmi anche io! 

 ehm temo t abbia frainteso.... il led di cui stiamo parlando è un componente a se non interattivo, penso che tu parli del leddino della webcamera che si accende per fare luce la sera... temo quello lo ocntrolli un driver

----------

## federico

Tuttavia non sono riuscito a sfruttare questa possibilita'  :Sad: 

Fede

----------

## danielinux

Devo riuscire assolutamente a pilotare l'alimentazione del mio SCALDATAZZA USB!!

Userò l'interfaccia del bollitore di the!!  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## federico

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> Devo riuscire assolutamente a pilotare l'alimentazione del mio SCALDATAZZA USB!!
> 
> Userò l'interfaccia del bollitore di the!!  

 

Ecco si anche io vorrei, come faccio a mantenere agevolmente a temperatura altrimenti il te la sera? Neanche il coffee howto mi ha aiutato  :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

Riesumo questo post... ci sono novità?

Fa tanto sollievo vedere la lucina della pendrive spegnersi prima di staccarla....

----------

